# Price question



## Jeff Lange (Dec 7, 2005)

I am looking for a plow for 2006 Double cab Tacoma and got a price today for sno-way model 22 with pressure down option for $4000. Seems on the high side. Any suggestions for a better plow or the sno- way the way to go.

thanks


----------



## ThePusherMan (Nov 25, 2005)

Hey Jeff

I have a 99 Tacoma, and the set-up is different for you, but here is what I found maybe it will help. The quote I got for a snowway st model was $4,300 installed. Snowsport (if your just plowing a couple of drives) was at $1,300 installed, the snowbear came in at $1,940 installed, Western at $3,294 installed and the Curtis home-pro 3000 (which I ended up getting) came to $3,400 installed. Just to give you an idea on prices as im in jersey too. But remember your truck has a diff set-up and but this will at least give you an idea. The higher priced plows are stronger and meant for doing more then just a couple of driveways and once you see them you will see were the extra $$ goes. good luck!


----------



## Jeff Lange (Dec 7, 2005)

Pusherman,

Thanks for the info. What was the name of the snoway dealer?

thanks


----------



## MJay (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi Mr Lange, trying to contact you re: western toyota mount. you can e-mail me- [email protected]


----------



## ThePusherMan (Nov 25, 2005)

Hey Jeff,

The Snow way dealer was Ace Outdoor Power Equipment in Bayville.

732-269-1155


----------



## plow_newbie (Dec 11, 2005)

*Tacoma*

I have a 2005 Access cab and am having a Curtis Homepro plow installed next week. I will let you know how I like it, but from what I am hearing on here as well as from others the Curtis is the way to go.


----------

